# Sicilienne/Aquarium medley piano cover



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello,

I have posted 2 medleys that includes Sicilienne (Faure) and Aquarium (from the Carnaval) if you want to have a look:

Sicilienne/Stairway to heaven: 




Chateau de ma mère/Aquarium:


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

I am adding a version of Hotel california if you want to check:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Your playing is very smooth, have you be learning for long now, if I may be so bold?


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comment Pugg, I have been playing for 15 years more or less (with various degrees of playing per week as a hobby for myself).


----------

